
Users revolt over bugs in Second Life - farmer
http://www.scribd.com/doc/46569/Untitled
======
farmer
Posted on Scribd due to nasty ads on original site.

------
Trev
The instability issues with Second Life cripple what could otherwise be a rich
user experience. Even when it works, it feels creaky and burdened. Not
surprising, given the nature of 3D graphics, let alone the streaming of user
created content in real-time. The other major issue is that while the 3d
environment works very well for social interaction, It isn't so great for
interacting with more traditional infomation like the written word. If they
could integrate some tools to more seamlessly interact with 2d data like
webpages, then heck, I'd spend all day in there.

